# Define Ignorance



## Neutral Singh (Nov 15, 2004)

Decisions can be said to be ignorant, as can a human being.

My Friend and I are in total disagreeance on this:

Are all decisions ignorant as you don't consider everything you know when you make a decision?


My Friend says:
ok.. so lets use an example you might like.. i see a sign that tells me to go left to ohio.. i see a guy that tell me to go left to ohio.. i see a gypsy that looks into her crystal ball and tells me to go right... am i ignorant, or is my decision ignorant if i decide to go either way?


Also,
Is the act of being ignorant in fact describing a human (including thought processes) or describing the decision?


----------



## drkhalsa (Nov 16, 2004)

Dear singhji 

YOu are very right in  saying this that man is ignorant in every thing he does whether he read a sign board or take help of fellow human or even magical globe 

Each and evry activity of human is ignorant and the same old thing the relative come into existance I mean that on basis of or learning  procecess we take relatively non ignorant decision waiting for the new imformation to make your decision relatively more non ignorant or jsuat ignorant 

As a basic rule we dont use gurbani in these Let us Philosophize !! section but i am using this just to say if youwant this future please let me know

AigAwnI mwnuKu BieAw jo nwhI so lorY ]

agiaanee maanukh bhaeiaa jo naahee so lorai ||

Humanity is in spiritual ignorance; people see things that do not exist.



rYix AMDwrI kwrIAw kvn jugiq ijqu BorY ]1]

rain a(n)dhhaaree kaareeaa kavan jugath jith bhorai ||1||

The night is dark and gloomy; how will the morning dawn? ||1||



BRmqo BRmqo hwirAw Aink ibDI kir torY ]

bhramatho bhramatho haariaa anik bidhhee kar ttorai ||

Wandering, wandering all around, I have grown weary; trying all sorts of things, I have been searching.

hm mUrK mUrK mn mwih ]

ham moorakh moorakh man maahi ||

We are ignorant; ignorance fills our minds 
kiljug boD Avqwr hY boD AboD n idRStI AwvY]

kalijug bodhh avathaar hai bodhh abodhh n dhrishattee aavai||

In kalijug one finds intellectualism incarnate, but discriminating between knowledge and ignorance is nowhere.


----------

